# [SOLVED] Display problems with HP G62-b28SA



## trebor85 (Feb 24, 2013)

Display problems with HP G62-b28SA

Hi
I have a G62-b28SA laptop. It boots up as normal but the screen stays blank. I trid disconnecting the hard drive then plugging it back in, and that solved it. Then I shut it down and tried booting it back up and still had the same problrm. So then I disconnected the battery and booted it up with just the av power suply plugged in and then again it botted up as nomal. Then I shut it down reconnected the battery and same problem again. I repeated the same steps again and now nothing it still has a blank screen but it sounds to be booting up as normal. Any ideas on what the problem is?
Thank you.

P.s also I have tride connecting it to a tv via a hdmi cable and it says on tv screen no signal.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*

Hi, wecome here, if i were you, i would contact the manufacturer, i'm sure they can at the very least shed some light on the issue, and they may be familiar that issue. Try that first and report back.


----------



## trebor85 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*



ChronoGeek said:


> Hi, wecome here, if i were you, i would contact the manufacturer, i'm sure they can at the very least shed some light on the issue, and they may be familiar that issue. Try that first and report back.


I will do cheers.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*

If it's not under any kind of warranty please post back - lots of knowledgable poeple here will do the best they can to help. Myself included :smile:


----------



## trebor85 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*

Thanks for the reply's. No its not under warranty had it about two years now. I phoned HP support and they said they would be a charge just for the advice.
Thanks.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*

I'm thinking hard drive or your hard drive cabling, and you possibly try 'just booting' with another hard drive? Just see if you will get a real screen of any kind..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*

No video signal to the screen or an external source would indicate a graphics/Mobo problem.


----------



## trebor85 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*

Thank you all for the reply's. I took it to a computer repair shop, and he said the vents and fans had got blocked up, with fluff and crap, so it had caused the laptop to overheat and it has basically burnt out the motherboard. He said it would be around £200 for replace. I think it is strange tho, because I used to be on it for hours at a time, and it never once shut its self down, which I would have thought, would have happened if it had of been over heating. It never once shut its self down the whole time I had it. I just went to boot it up one day and this problem happened. It still sound as if it is booting up fine. He could and probably right, because I am no expert. Could anyone confirm that what that guy has said sounds right? 

Anyway I decided to purchase another today. I got a HP Pavilion g6-2287sa with an Intel Core i5 Processor 6GB RAM 750GB Hard.

Another question is what will the ram capacity be of the model I have just bought be? And will the ram out of my old laptop fit into it?

Thank you all again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*

8GB Max for the new unit but your 6GB should be more than plenty. If you add RAM, use a matched pair of Crucial: RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com
Other online vendors will usually offer a better price for Crucial brand. 
Both units use DDR3 but mixing RAM brands/specs commonly results in problems.


----------



## trebor85 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*



Tyree said:


> 8GB Max for the new unit but your 6GB should be more than plenty. If you add RAM, use a matched pair of Crucial: RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com
> Other online vendors will usually offer a better price for Crucial brand.
> Both units use DDR3 but mixing RAM brands/specs commonly results in problems.


Or OK thank you for that. They are both HP brand laptop's. But would your advice be just to leave it as it is? Would the extra 2gb ram not make much difference then?, If it would fit.
Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*

Just because the laptops are the same brand doesn't mean they use the same RAM specs.
Few games/apps can utilize over 3GB so your 6GB should be more than plenty for a laptop.


----------



## trebor85 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*

What would you think I could get my old HP G62-b28SA as spares? 
Anyone want to buy it? lol...
Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*

New laptops are so cheap that used laptops, even fairly new, have little to no resale value.


----------



## trebor85 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*



Tyree said:


> New laptops are so cheap that used laptops, even fairly new, have little to no resale value.


Ok thanks ill prob keep it as spares.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Display problems with HP G62-b28SA*

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------

